# New SD Starter



## BGKYSmoker (May 13, 2021)

This SD starter is on day 3. 
I started with 2 T flour & 2 T water.

This is the 4th feeding and no discard (yet)
I was told that even though i have the seal off my lid that the lid was sitting too tight, so just place a clear wrap on top just sitting.


----------

